# High Quality Battery Wraps



## Rob Fisher

Anyone found a source of decent high quality battery wraps? The reason I ask is because all the wraps I have managed to source so far are crap... they are too thick and if you have decent mods with tight tolerances the rewrapped batteries don't fit. And let's not even talk about the standard Tesiyi batteries because those don't even fit brand new!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

errrrrr ..........Is it HE Battery Wraps you want

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 24


----------



## Kalashnikov

Genosmate said:


> errrrrr ..........Is it HE Battery Wraps you want

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone found a source of decent high quality battery wraps? The reason I ask is because all the wraps I have managed to source so far are crap... they are too thick and if you have decent mods with tight tolerances the rewrapped batteries don't fit. And let's not even talk about the standard Tesiyi batteries because those don't even fit brand new!
> View attachment 81306


Which ones have you tried Rob? 

I have a pile of the VK ones, but all my mods have loads of room so I can't say for sure if they are too thick or not. And I definitely don't have the memory to remember if they felt thick when I wrapped them.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Which ones have you tried Rob?
> 
> I have a pile of the VK ones, but all my mods have loads of room so I can't say for sure if they are too thick or not. And I definitely don't have the memory to remember if they felt thick when I wrapped them.



Tried all the ones available and of course all kak from Fasttech... Super Hero ones as well... Kelsey's boyfriend left back to JHB today with extra batteries because he has a mod that a handles fat batteries...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Tried all the ones available and of course all kak from Fasttech... Super Hero ones as well... Kelsey's boyfriend left back to JHB today with extra batteries because he has a mod that a handles fat batteries...



Rob, the nice thing about the Reo is that it can handle fat batteries 
And so too with the Abalone Hotcig 150 and the Sig 100 Plus

It's only the latest HE mods that are fussy.... 
hehe

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, the nice thing about the Reo is that it can handle fat batteries
> And so too with the Abalone Hotcig 150 and the Sig 100 Plus
> 
> It's only the latest HE mods that are fussy....
> hehe



Yip that is true... actually the worst one is the Asmodus Ohmsium... tighter than a sharks ring!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Tried all the ones available and of course all kak from Fasttech... Super Hero ones as well... Kelsey's boyfriend left back to JHB today with extra batteries because he has a mod that a handles fat batteries...


Did you sneak them into his check-in luggage unwrapped?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Did you sneak them into his check-in luggage unwrapped?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi @Rob Fisher . I bought mine from Fasttech. When you say *"of course all kak from Fasttech"* do you mean that they are dangerous in some way (i.e. low quality) if so please let me know as I never take chances with battery safety.


----------



## Stosta

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher . I bought mine from Fasttech. When you say *"of course all kak from Fasttech"* do you mean that they are dangerous in some way (i.e. low quality) if so please let me know as I never take chances with battery safety.


I don't think you have to worry about that, just keep on checking that there are no visible tears. He probably just means that they aren't the ones he is looking for (rarely is when shopping from Fasttech).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that is true... actually the worst one is the Asmodus Ohmsium... tighter than a sharks ring!


Rob I bought wraps from FT and re-wrapped batteries & they fit perfectly into my Ohmsium. Possibly just the way yours is, not all exactly the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mtoefy

Rob have u tried the coil master battery wraps yet?

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/coil-master-battery-wrap-10pces-pack-847?category=101









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher . I bought mine from Fasttech. When you say *"of course all kak from Fasttech"* do you mean that they are dangerous in some way (i.e. low quality) if so please let me know as I never take chances with battery safety.



Nope they quite fine @Puff the Magic Dragon... by KAK I mean the plastic is a little thicker than normal wraps on batteries... but they are just fine for most mods... I just have a few thank have tight fitting battery sleeves and once rewrapped the batteries don't fit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mtoefy said:


> Rob have u tried the coil master battery wraps yet?
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/coil-master-battery-wrap-10pces-pack-847?category=101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No I haven't... but will do thanks!


----------



## Kaizer

Are these considered HE wraps?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## igor

@Rob Fisher the coilmaster wraps work fine in my ohmsmium.
Sureheros were a no go in the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

igor said:


> @Rob Fisher the coilmaster wraps work fine in my ohmsmium.
> Sureheros were a no go in the mod.



Brilliant! Thanks @igor! Off to get now!


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Rob Fisher 

Do you wrap over the existing wrap or remove old wraps and then wrap with the new ones?

Just asking.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Do you wrap over the existing wrap or remove old wraps and then wrap with the new ones?
> 
> Just asking.



Always take the old wrap off and wrap onto bare battery... 

R250 for 10 wraps of the fancy ones... I think not... I'll use the few rewraps I have left in my mods that don't have an issue...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Kaizer said:


> Are these considered HE wraps?
> 
> View attachment 81322


That all depends on how many times the words "High End" are used in the youtube review video. If it is in every second sentence and the presenter reminds you of a second hand car or insurance salesman, you can be sure its the real deal! 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

@Rob Fisher, I bought about 60wraps from @KieranD a while back. Used about 3 so far. The transparent wraps are thinner than the other wraps but no issues from me so far.

Perhaps the wraps brought in are a few microns thicker than others. Interesting thread though as I find the rewraps I have are a far better wrap than the original but I only have the 57 odd wraps left to compare.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher, I bought about 60wraps from @KieranD a while back. Used about 3 so far. The transparent wraps are thinner than the other wraps but no issues from me so far.
> 
> Perhaps the wraps brought in are a few microns thicker than others. Interesting thread though as I find the rewraps I have are a far better wrap than the original but I only have the 57 odd wraps left to compare.



Thanks @Christos I have been looking for the clear ones!


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Christos I have been looking for the clear ones!


They come in a pack of 10 mixed wraps. I.e 5 different wraps x 2.
Perhaps see if you can't arrange 5x2 clear wraps as I got about 4x2 sets of transparent wraps in my bulk purchase.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett

@Rob Fisher Coilmaster wraps are available here at R5 each: http://vaperite.co.za/product/coil-master-18650-battery-wrap/

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez

Deckie said:


> Rob I bought wraps from FT and re-wrapped batteries & they fit perfectly into my Ohmsium. Possibly just the way yours is, not all exactly the same.


@Rob Fisher I have been curious, is the weight of the Kodama Ohmsium also as heavy duty as the standard one? or is the entire chassis milled from stab wood?


----------



## Deckie

boxerulez said:


> @Rob Fisher I have been curious, is the weight of the Kodama Ohmsium also as heavy duty as the standard one? or is the entire chassis milled from stab wood?


@boxerulez it's milled from Stab Wood. You must bear in mind that these mods made using stabalized wood are more of a once off work of art, to be appreciated but functional at the same time. I believe that they are not meant for heavy duty use, rugged daily use. I see you have a HHA mod - same thing - it's a totally different feeling - sitting back, relaxing and vaping while appreciating the beauty of the device, compared to using your Minikin V@.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> @Rob Fisher I have been curious, is the weight of the Kodama Ohmsium also as heavy duty as the standard one? or is the entire chassis milled from stab wood?



Nope it's a fraction of the weight! It's one of my most favourite mods of all and so comfortable in the hand.


----------



## Silver

@boxerulez - you went off topic here
Now you have to incur a penalty

I was going to ask the finesmaster himself to issue some kind of fine - but he was also involved in the derailment 

So I will impose the penalty myself.

@boxerulez - since you derailed the thread - you now need to sing us a song and upload it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Hahaha ill do one tomorrow when the brown rain has subsided...

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis

On the topic of wraps, has anybody seen matte finish ones before?

Desperately looking for matte black to use in Complyfe Swiss mod. Looks completely crap with the green Sonys in there.


----------



## Polar

Maxxis said:


> On the topic of wraps, has anybody seen matte finish ones before?
> 
> Desperately looking for matte black to use in Complyfe Swiss mod. Looks completely crap with the green Sonys in there.


Standard heat shrink from most electrical suppliers would give you a nice matte black but might be a little on the thick side.


----------



## Maxxis

Polar said:


> Standard heat shrink from most electrical suppliers would give you a nice matte black but might be a little on the thick side.



I tried. Too bad it too thick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

No need for wraps here. I've bought around 100 mod batts since I started vaping 45+ months ago. The only ones that have ever suffered damaged wraps were the 8 LG HG2's bought for 4 2015 Reo Woodvils that a LUC Smart Charger chipped. The LUC was replaced, a little dab of scotch packing tape resealed the chips just fine to use them in my Woodvils and 2 Minikins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie

@Rob Fisher 

Oom, pm me your address and I will send you a few.

I buy mine from https://www.imrbatteries.com/wraps/, the pre-cut ones.

I have no issues with them.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Attie said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Oom, pm me your address and I will send you a few.
> 
> I buy mine from https://www.imrbatteries.com/wraps/, the pre-cut ones.
> 
> I have no issues with them.



Thanks @Attie! I found some items on the web site I needed so ordered a range of goodies. Many thanks! Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Attie

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Attie! I found some items on the web site I needed so ordered a range of goodies. Many thanks! Appreciate it!



No problem Oom, glad I could help.

They also sell replacement terminal insulators.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Attie said:


> No problem Oom, glad I could help.
> 
> They also sell replacement terminal insulators.



Thanks @Attie it did indeed help... and insulators were included in my basket!


----------



## Attie

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Attie it did indeed help... and insulators were included in my basket!



I hope you stayed away from the tweezers , tools and cases page Oom

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Attie said:


> I hope you stayed away from the tweezers , tools and cases page Oom


I'm interested in high quality HE tweezers


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I'm interested in high quality HE tweezers



I have some HE Tweezers... from Cape Watch Company! They rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bearshare

slightly off topic

am about to re-wrap my chocs with the super man thing for the 1st time but lost the little white insulator that sits on top of the positive ...anyone have one lying around in CPT


----------



## skola

http://vaperite.co.za/product/coil-master-18650-battery-wrap/
@Rob Fisher I found some of the coil master wraps at a fraction of the cost..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @Attie these wraps are awesome! And the white stickers make it so easily! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

oom @Rob Fisher did u buy batteries as well. if u did was it allowed via myus shipping

awesome find @Attie prices are really good


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> oom @Rob Fisher did u buy batteries as well. if u did was it allowed via myus shipping
> 
> awesome find @Attie prices are really good



No @incredible_hullk I didn't buy batteries... I always just buy locally because shipping batteries is always an issue somewhere along the supply chain!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian

Bearshare said:


> slightly off topic
> 
> am about to re-wrap my chocs with the super man thing for the 1st time but lost the little white insulator that sits on top of the positive ...anyone have one lying around in CPT



Yip I do bud. I charge R600 per insulator. Its HE. 

Just kidding. 
Ive got black and white ones, you're more than welcome to collect from me during the day in the CBD or Woodstock in the eve. Send me a PM and we can take it from there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## igor

Guys, how did u get the wraps here? On the IMR site it tells me they don't ship to SA?


----------



## Rob Fisher

igor said:


> Guys, how did u get the wraps here? On the IMR site it tells me they don't ship to SA?



I always ship to MyUS.com because sending from the US to SA via USPS and other non courier options is slow and unreliable so I order items from a few sites and then they arrive at MyUS and they consolidate all my parcels into one and when I'm ready I tell them to ship via FedEx.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## igor

Thx @Rob Fisher 
Had a hunch that's the route you went 
Time for a myus account.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Attie

@Rob Fisher

No problem Oom, I hope they are the ones you were looking for.

I found the translucent blue and clear ones too be a bit thicker than the other colors.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

I am looking for some good quality wraps, is buying from this site worth it. Good prices for it. And was it easy to put on


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> I am looking for some good quality wraps, is buying from this site worth it. Good prices for it. And was it easy to put on



Yip the battery wraps from them are way better than the El Cheapo's... plus the top discs they have have a sticky side so you no longer blow away the little disc when you fire up the hairdryer... and it stays in the centre perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the battery wraps from them are way better than the El Cheapo's... plus the top discs they have have a sticky side so you no longer blow away the little disc when you fire up the hairdryer... and it stays in the centre perfectly.



Rob, have you made a video yet of you and the hairdryer doing justice to the battery wraps?
If so, i must have missed it
If not, i would love to see how its done because ive never done it myself


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, have you made a video yet of you and the hairdryer doing justice to the battery wraps?
> If so, i must have missed it
> If not, i would love to see how its done because ive never done it myself



I haven't done one yet but will do Hi Ho @Silver. Have some wraps and discs inbound as we speak... one negative with Billet Box's is the battery is very tight and you bugger up a battery wrap real easily.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't done one yet but will do Hi Ho @Silver. Have some wraps and discs inbound as we speak... one negative with Billet Box's is the battery is very tight and you bugger up a battery wrap real easily.



Oh no, that is not good to hear
I better learn how to do the battery wrapping hairdryer move then....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh no, that is not good to hear
> I better learn how to do the battery wrapping hairdryer move then....



The trick is to put some tape around the battery and then just pull the tag...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Awesome, thanks for the tips. Hence why I bought a good few wraps, cos I know my bb is gonna shred them in no time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

